
How to write cold emails that are not spam - angelohuang
https://medium.com/@greentea/cold-email-serving-it-warm-fb046edfc34a
======
dragonwriter
Unsolicited commercial email ("cold emails") are spam; specifically, legal
rules -- both state and federal (e.g., CAN-SPAM and its implementing
regulations) -- designed to fight spam target unsolicited commercial email
generally.

The definition you post reflects the original, Usenet-era, definition of
"spam" when the term was being applied to newsgroup posts (not always
commercial) that depressed the signal-to-noise ratio on newsgroups. However,
once email harvesting, often combined with superficial personalization, began
being used to send cold commercial emails, the term was applied to unsolicited
commercial email generally -- and this was a bigger concern for the internet
community (and the public at large) than the old kind of "spam" ever was,
resulting in various legal efforts to control it.

------
tarminian
This is called Unsolicited Commercial Email (UCE), which by definition is
spam. If you are sending someone email with hopes to sell them something, it
doesn't matter how nice you are, it is still spam. Cold emails are spam.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_spam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_spam)

~~~
paulhauggis
right from the page you linked: "Definitions of spam usually include the
aspects that email is unsolicited and sent in bulk"

If you carefully select the people you are going to email and the message is
tailored to that person, it's no longer considered spam (or in bulk).

~~~
tarminian
"usually include", but not always.

